

Scheme SRFI-1 (1998) - pmoriarty
http://srfi.schemers.org/srfi-1/srfi-1.html

======
whistlecrackers
Did you also find that when searching for "underage lesbian sluts"?

~~~
tonyg
To those downvoting: it's a reference to a META tag that Olin put in the HTML:

    
    
      <meta name="keywords" content="Scheme, programming language, list processing, SRFI, underage lesbian sluts">

------
davexunit
Ah, good ol' SRFI-1. The most useful SRFI there is. Map, fold, filter, take,
etc. Can't live without those.

------
vince_refiti
Are all Schemes expected to implement SRFI-1 fully? Should they all implement
all the commands listed?

------
patrickmay
Olin Shivers also authored the best Acknowledgements page of any reference
manual ever:
[http://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html](http://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html)

"Who should I thank? My so-called ``colleagues,'' who laugh at me behind my
back, all the while becoming famous on my work? My worthless graduate
students, whose computer skills appear to be limited to downloading bitmaps
off of netnews? My parents, who are still waiting for me to quit ``fooling
around with computers,'' go to med school, and become a radiologist? My
department chairman, a manager who gives one new insight into and sympathy for
disgruntled postal workers?

My God, no one could blame me -- no one! -- if I went off the edge and just
lost it completely one day. I couldn't get through the day as it is without
the Prozac and Jack Daniels I keep on the shelf, behind my Tops-20 JSYS
manuals. I start getting the shakes real bad around 10am, right before my
advisor meetings. A 10 oz. Jack 'n Zac helps me get through the meetings
without one of my students winding up with his severed head in a bowling-ball
bag. They look at me funny; they think I twitch a lot. I'm not twitching. I'm
controlling my impulse to snag my 9mm Sig-Sauer out from my day-pack and make
a few strong points about the quality of undergraduate education in Amerika.

If I thought anyone cared, if I thought anyone would even be reading this, I'd
probably make an effort to keep up appearances until the last possible moment.
But no one does, and no one will. So I can pretty much say exactly what I
think.

Oh, yes, the acknowledgements. I think not. I did it. I did it all, by
myself."

~~~
gte525u
No Olin thread is complete without a link to Olin's antics on usenet:

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/opinion.html](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/opinion.html)

~~~
htor
Hilarious!

[...] Unix and C suck. C is little more than structured assembler. Ever wonder
why "bus error core dump" is the standard C program crap out? Because C freely
hands out random pointers to anyone that asks. Slut. [...]

